# Mahindra 3015 hst



## Taylormade76 (9 mo ago)

Ok. Tractor running just fine. Then started squealing when I try to engage the hst forward. Like it was low on fluids... less than a minute of that and then nothing no movement or squeel.
Check fluids and they are full. Notice air bubbles in fluid. Inspect lines and I found a hole in a hydraulic line. Replace line and still have no movement forward or reverse and need to bleed my hydraulic system.

what is the best way to bleed a Mahindra 3015 hst? Is there a bleed screw anywhere

or do I just crack every fitting and let it run

i already ran about a gallon of bubbly fluid from an open hydraulic port on my tree (bucket control)

still bubbly! 
Would air in my lines cause the hst transmission not to work?


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Welcome to the forum. I can't really give you any concrete answers, but it sounds like you may have toasted a pump?!? I don't like the squealing part... especially if it was for an extended period. 

There shouldn't be any air bubbles in your hydraulic fluid. Have you replaced the fluid recently... and if so, have you used the recommended fluid? 
The hydraulic reservoir suction tube may be loose, pulling in air, but I'm not familiar with your tractor..... or a lot of them for that matter. Also if your fluid level is low, it could cause the fluid to splash around inside and pick up a bit of air, like whisking an egg.


----------



## HarveyW (Sep 15, 2014)

Check your suction lines for leakage. Some of these connections are "push-in" type with an o-ring seal and a clamp somewhere to hold in place. You can apply sealant externally to suction connections (negative pressure). 

Also, you can jack up the rear wheels to make it easier for the pump to prime. Pump should be self-priming but it may be well-worn.


----------



## SidecarFlip (Mar 25, 2021)

Far as I know, all hydraulic systems self bleed from fluid flow, unlike fuel systems. Never seen a bleeder port on any I've owned.


----------



## HarveyW (Sep 15, 2014)

Couple of off-the-wall ideas: Your hydraulic filter seal could be leaking?? Perhaps your suction screen is plugged, causing suction difficulties?? Suction gasket could be leaking??


----------



## SidecarFlip (Mar 25, 2021)

Candidly, I have pump whine when cold on my open station M9 a lot but the system pressure is within spec, so I ignore it. I figure with over 6000 hours on it, some 'whining' is acceptable. Stuff wears out after a while and when the system pressure drops below spec, I'll replaced the pump and all the adjoining plumbing but for now, I ignore it. The coupled pump is expensive and not rebuildable.


----------



## Taylormade76 (9 mo ago)

Don't think it's the pump..... Loader and 3 point still work but real bouncy (not smooth)

Please help


----------



## Taylormade76 (9 mo ago)

Hi Guys, 
Thanks for all your responses. Imo it is starving for fluid. I have replaced both hydraulic filters and the dipstick is reading full. I now think the plugged suction screen sounds like it fits the symptoms the best. Or an air leak in the pick up tube?

My question now is where is the suction screen or pick up tube on my 3015 hst?

And how do I access it to check for plugs or leaks?


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

You can browse the parts lists that are out there


https://parts.mahindrausa.com/dealerview/Category.aspx


or download a manual to help you poke around your tractor.


----------



## Taylormade76 (9 mo ago)

Hi guys tractor still won't move. It appears I am getting fluid 

Any ideas why it won't move and hydraulic are running rough

How would I test the pump?


----------



## Taylormade76 (9 mo ago)

So I am not getting fluid to my hst filter! I have traced it down to the pick up for hst. 

How does it work? I have a banjo bolt coming out next to where the dipstick is that feeds filter.
















No pick up tube. I disconnected banjo bolt and started tractor. This should spew fluid ..... Nothing. How is it supposed to deliver fluid to hst filter? Does pressure from pump send it to filter. I have fluid and filters are new how come I am not getting fluid to hst?


----------

